# non-ADA 81cm - The Shade (1 wpg)



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's a recent photo of my low-maint, low light, long-term layout. It's been establishing for around 12 months now.



*Tank*

Juwel Rio 125 - 125 l. / 33 gal.

*Plants*

Microsorium pteropus 
Anubias barteria var. nana 
C. balansae
C. parva
C. wendtii 'green' and 'brown'
C. amicorum
C. undulata

*Fauna*

10 pentazona barbs
12 glowlight danios
10 Amano shrimp

*Lighting*

2 x 18w T8 - 9 hours.

*Filter*

Juwel internal filter (600lph)

*Fertilisation*

2ml Tropica+ liquid per day, 1/3 water change per week. Hard tap water loaded with NO3 and PO4.

CO2 mist via 2Kg pressurized system and Rhinox 2000 diffuser.

Tropica Plant Substrate and capsules.

Easy life!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks very nice. everything flows very well


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

That is AWESOME! I really, really like this tank, and a thousand times more so because you've shown how much you can accomplish with a minimal amount of effort and tech. 

I also LOVE Pentazona Barbs. I've only seem them locally once, and I picked up 5. I think they're very underrated and relatively unknown (like I said, I've only seen them for sale once). I really wish they would catch on better because I want more!


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

thats great for 1 wpg nice job


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

One quibble though, is that balansae on the left in the front? I think it could help fill in on the right. How tall are those guys, BTW?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice tank George. I've wanted to do a Crypt only (well almost  ) tank for a while now. 

Tom


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This tank is a lot more attractive in real life than the photo lets on (no offense to your photography George, but I can't see any of those great fish you have in there)

Nice work again man


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great crypts


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful, I love the way the leaves arch over and frame the tank.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

how come i cant see the photo and everyone else seems to?!?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Great looking tank!!!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

Steven - I can't capture the fish. I'll try a higher ISO but it goes grainy. Damn my P&S camera!



jazzlvr123 said:


> how come i cant see the photo and everyone else seems to?!?


http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/4378/shadexv4.jpg


----------



## waton8 (Aug 13, 2007)

A plant that grows in a very unique way in those conditions is Amannia gracilens, grows whit an incredible red color and not as big as with high-tech conditions, may be you can create a point of atencion with a cople of those plants...

i been loking your scaping and looks kind of dificult to place a red plant... jejejejeje  

well is an idea... 

PD: that Java fern... wooooouuuu!!!!


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

It looks great George these tanks are hard to scape given the dimensions of them, this is an excellent job, it looks so much better than last time you posted it for sure, wonder what a white background would look like.

Nice work or should I say no work for this low light setup


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again.

Peter - Thanks mate. The Juwel Rio 125 is crappy to scape with only 14" front to back. I'm looking forward to my next tank, with 24" to play with.

PFK magazine photographer, Neil Hepworth, is over for a photo shoot for a feature that I'm writing soon. We'll try a backlit white background I'm sure and it will nice to see the fish in detail too.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Full working shot


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

used to have a low light thing like that. never used ferts, it got lost after a year. nutrient deficiency wiped out all the java ferns. got some help from someone on this forum and learned how to start dosing ferts.


----------

